# Four jaw chuck disassembly



## tech610 (Sep 26, 2020)

I have this four jaw chuck that I got from LMS long time ago. I use it on both my 7x12 and 9x20. It has a one problem, it has holders that keep screws that move jaws in and out pressed in. I really want to be able to remove them so I can clean the chuck. No matter how I try to get all the chips out there are some still left behind the screws. I'm thinking of drilling and tapping these holders in the back so I can use a gear puller to get them out.
What do you think?


----------



## mikey (Sep 26, 2020)

Those are generally removable with a brass drift, tapping on each side gently. I have yet to see one that wouldn't come out that way.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 26, 2020)

That is what compressed air is for.


----------



## tech610 (Sep 26, 2020)

mikey said:


> Those are generally removable with a brass drift, tapping on each side gently. I have yet to see one that wouldn't come out that way.


Tapping just deformes them. I've already done that. Now I'm looking for drill and tap tips.


----------



## mikey (Sep 26, 2020)

Huh, I've not had an issue like that before. Then again, I don't own any LMS chucks. I suspect that the pins are not hardened so you might be able to mount it on the mill or drill press and drill the center before tapping.


----------



## tech610 (Sep 27, 2020)

Today I will drill and tap each plug and use a screw as a puller. I have to decide on the screw/bolt size. I can go up to 3/8. If it doesn't work, I can still use a chuck.


----------



## tech610 (Sep 27, 2020)

After going for a walk this morning I cooled off my brain and decided to try benmychree advice to use the compressed air. 
It worked pretty good, so I'm going to leave this whole thing alone. My shop is in a spare bedroom of our house and it also has my office (desk really) in one corner so I don't use compressed air in that room for cleaning my lathes and any other machines. 
From now on things like chucks cleaning and everything else that is small enough to carry or roll on my cart will be done in my garage.
Thanks to all for your help.


----------

